# Scott Spark - Lagerreinigung und Fetten, wie oft nötig ?



## kragg (9. Mai 2019)

Eine Frage an die Scott-Gemeinde und Kenner der Scott-Lagerungen: 
Wie anfällig sind die gegen Knarzen und wie oft reinigt und fettet Ihr die? 
Mein Spark - mit dem ich von den Fahreigenschaften sehr zufrieden bin - hat nach 1700km Touren ziemlich geknarzt, der Händler hat es auf Kulanz beseitigt. 
Ist das nach einer solchen Laufleistung normal ? Ich verwende keinen Dampfstrahler bzw. Wasserschlauch beim Reinigen. 
Habe noch ein Rotwild RCC O3 seit 15 Jahren und von dem kenne ich das halt überhaupt nicht. 
Besten Dank für eure Einschätzungen !


----------



## Paddyfr (9. Mai 2019)

Was genau hast du denn für ein Spark, aus welchem Modelljahr? In den Spark Generationen gibt es verschiedene Lagerungssysteme: Kugellager, Gleitlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kragg (9. Mai 2019)

Es ist ein 2018er Modell, ein 940er. Der Verkäufer meinte letztes Jahr zur Pflege der Lagerung sei nur dünnes Sprühöl ab und zu nötig, der Mechaniker, der die Reparatur machte, guckte mich ziemlich ungläubig an, als ich das erwähnte ....


----------



## Luisfigo (12. Mai 2019)




----------



## Mr. Speed (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

muss bei meinem Spark die Hinterbaulager wechseln. Kann mir jemand die Maße der verbauten Lager durchgeben?
Finde die nirgendwo und habe kein Bock mir das gesamte Servicekit zu kaufen.

Grüße, Max


----------



## ghostmuc (13. Juli 2019)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss bei meinem Spark die Hinterbaulager wechseln. Kann mir jemand die Maße der verbauten Lager durchgeben?
> Finde die nirgendwo und habe kein Bock mir das gesamte Servicekit zu kaufen.
> ...



Sind 6802er (15x24x5)
Bau dir ins Hauptlager gleich die Enduro Bearings LLU Maxx Lager rein, die halten mindestens doppelt so lang. Oben in der Umlenkung reichen normale doppelt gedichtete


----------



## Luisfigo (20. Juli 2019)

Ein sportlichen Gruß aus Portugal


----------



## Mr. Speed (24. Juli 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Sind 6802er (15x24x5)
> Bau dir ins Hauptlager gleich die Enduro Bearings LLU Maxx Lager rein, die halten mindestens doppelt so lang. Oben in der Umlenkung reichen normale doppelt gedichtete


Vielen Dank! Sehr hilfreich!


----------



## subdiver (9. Mai 2020)

Die Lager an meinem Spark habe ich seit 6 Jahren nicht angesehen und sie funktionieren immer noch.
Ich bin mehr am Fahren, als am Schrauben und Pflegen.


----------



## ghostmuc (10. Mai 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Die Lager an meinem Spark habe ich seit 6 Jahren nicht angesehen und sie funktionieren immer noch.
> Ich bin mehr am Fahren, als am Schrauben und Pflegen.



Klar, kann man machen. Wirkt ja genug Kraft drauf ein, die reißt's schon durch, auch wenn sie verrostet durchrattern.
Und wenn man nur gemütlich rumrollt merkt man es vielleicht auch gar nicht


----------



## subdiver (10. Mai 2020)

Warum sollte ich an den Lagern etwas machen, wenn diese nicht knarzen und immer noch feinfühlig ansprechen?
Ich fahre mit dem Spark nicht im Nassen, bin also eher der Schönwetterfahrer.
Klar, wir hier in den Voralpen und Alpen rollern nur gemütlich rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo, weiß jemand welche Art Gleitlager bei den aktuellen Sparks verbaut ist?

Gibt ja auch welche, deren Lauffläche nicht geschmiert werden sollte, wie z.B. Igus.


----------



## ghostmuc (16. Juni 2020)

Nur direkt unten an der Dämpferaufnahme. Alle anderen sind Kugellager


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (16. Juni 2020)

Habe gerade nochmal gegoogelt; dieser Artikel beantwortet meine Frage:





						SCOTT Igus Buchsenring Set für Hinterbau - Spark / Genius / E- ab 2018 - 266573
					

SCOTT Equipment ▶ Buchsenring Set für Hinterbau/Kettenstrebe an Scott Spark / Genius / E- ab 2018.




					www.bike24.de
				




Bin jetzt außerdem noch auf diesen Blog-Eintrag von Igus gestoßen, demzufolge eine Schmierung deren Gleitlager mit Fett offensichtlich doch nicht so verkehrt zu sein scheint:


			Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. August 2020)

Hallo,

mein Spark braucht dringend neue Hinterbaulager. 
Schwanke zwischen den:

*ENDURO BEARINGS  MAX*








						ENDURO BEARINGS Kugellager MAX | 61802/6802 LLU | 15 x 24 x 5 mm, 6,50 €
					

ENDURO BEARINGS Kugellager MAX | 61802/6802 LLU | 15 x 24 x 5 mm Die MAX Lager von Enduro Bearings wurden speziell für die Anwendung in Drehpunkten, wie sie




					r2-bike.com
				




 und

*SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil*








						SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil 61802/6802 2RS | 15 x 24 x 5 mm, 17,50 €
					

SKF Rillenkugellager MTRX Solid Oil 61802/6802 2RS | 15 x 24 x 5 mm Der neue Maßstab in Sachen Lagertechnik für Dein Fahrrad Was wäre eine Fahrt durchs Gelä




					r2-bike.com
				




Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden? Welche sind besser? Der Preis ist nebensächlich, wichtig ist, dass sie lange halten. Lieber als am Rad zu schrauben, fahre ich damit 

Grüße, Max


----------



## ghostmuc (11. August 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Spark braucht dringend neue Hinterbaulager.
> Schwanke zwischen den:
> ...




Fahre die Enduro Bearings, sind top.
Die Hauptlager halten bei mir ewig, oben die an der Umlenkung muss ich trotzdem gelegentlich tauschen. Liegt wohl an der Stoßbelastung.

Aber die originalen kannst ja im Wochentakt tauschen


----------



## Mr. Speed (11. August 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Fahre die Enduro Bearings, sind top.
> Die Hauptlager halten bei mir ewig, oben die an der Umlenkung muss ich trotzdem gelegentlich tauschen. Liegt wohl an der Stoßbelastung.
> 
> Aber die originalen kannst ja im Wochentakt tauschen


Habe jetzt mal die Enduro Bearings bestellt.
Fülle neue Lager vor dem Einbau idr. immer mit Fett auf. Macht das bei den Enduro Bearings auch Sinn oder sind die normal schon ausreichend gefettet?

Nächstes mal werde ich die SKF bestellen, dann kann ich berichten.  

Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (11. August 2020)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal die Enduro Bearings bestellt.
> Fülle neue Lager vor dem Einbau idr. immer mit Fett auf. Macht das bei den Enduro Bearings auch Sinn oder sind die normal schon ausreichend gefettet?
> 
> Nächstes mal werde ich die SKF bestellen, dann kann ich berichten.
> ...



Ja, pack da auch immer noch zusätzlich Fett rein


----------



## SparkyJJ (1. September 2020)

Und wie bekommst du die Dichtung raus und rein ohne sie kaputt zu machen ?
Ach ja hast du die Igus Buchsen auch getauscht ?
Fahre jetzt die Dritte Saison und im Winter geh ich das auch mal an . 
Letztes Jahr hab ich nur gesäubert und gefettet , aber nichts in das Lager getan ..


----------



## ghostmuc (2. September 2020)

Wie bei jedem anderen Lager auch, mit Cuttermesser vorsichtig raus hebeln.

Igusbuchsen nach Bedarf. Des merkst wenn die spiel haben


----------



## Bullseye! (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich fahre ein Spark 910 von 2014. Habe nun auch das Knarzen im Bereich der Schwinge. Würde ja die Lager austauschen, aber wo bekomme ich die passenden Unterlagsscheiben her? Die scheinen eingelaufen zu sein. Das Ersatzkit kostet stramme 87 EUR. 






						SCOTT Hinterbau Reparatur Set für Spark ab 2012 / Genius ab 2013 - 223301
					

SCOTT Equipment ▶ Hinterbau Reparatur Set für Scott Spark ab 2012 / Genius ab 2013. Artikelnummer: 223301




					www.bike24.de
				




Gibt es Alternativen? Ist es das gleiche Format wie Goldene Zitrone geschrieben hat?
Wechselt Ihr das mit einem speziellen Einpresswerkzeug oder mit Gewindestange, Mutter und Unterlagscheiben?


----------



## ghostmuc (27. Oktober 2020)

Bullseye! schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein Spark 910 von 2014. Habe nun auch das Knarzen im Bereich der Schwinge. Würde ja die Lager austauschen, aber wo bekomme ich die passenden Unterlagsscheiben her? Die scheinen eingelaufen zu sein. Das Ersatzkit kostet stramme 87 EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab das original Scott Werkzeug für die Hinterbaulager. Würd ich dir für nen fünfer und Pfand + Versand leihen


----------



## Bullseye! (27. Oktober 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> hab das original Scott Werkzeug für die Hinterbaulager. Würd ich dir für nen fünfer und Pfand + Versand leihen



na das liese sich ja organisieren. Schreib Dir mal ne PN


----------



## Mr. Speed (28. Oktober 2020)

Das brauchst du m.M.n. nicht Ich presse die immer mit einer Gewindestange einigen Muttern + Beilagscheibe ein.  Als Aufsatz unmittelbar am neuen Lager selbst missbrauche ich oft das alte ausgepresste Lager. 

Der Rat von @ghostmuc zu den Endurobearings war übrigens top!


----------



## Bullseye! (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde sie auch gern verbauen, aber ich brauche diese Unterlegscheiben weil meine verschlissen sind. Die bekomme ich irgendwie nicht einzeln her nur in diesem großen Ersatzteilpaket. Hast du einen Tipp wo ich vielleicht die Unterlagscheiben einzeln beziehen kann?


----------



## Mr. Speed (28. Oktober 2020)

Bullseye! schrieb:


> Ich würde sie auch gern verbauen, aber ich brauche diese Unterlegscheiben weil meine verschlissen sind. Die bekomme ich irgendwie nicht einzeln her nur in diesem großen Ersatzteilpaket. Hast du einen Tipp wo ich vielleicht die Unterlagscheiben einzeln beziehen kann?



Hallo,

ich hab mal welche verloren. Bin dann zu einem großen Scott Händler und der konnte mit mit seiner Wühlkiste aushelfen.


----------



## ghostmuc (28. Oktober 2020)

schreib mal @Paddyfr an, der ist super Ansprechpartner für Scott Ersatzteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullseye! (30. Oktober 2020)

Alles klar, werde ich machen. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Mr. Speed (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 

habe das Plastikteil meiner Kettenführung vom Spark verloren. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich die in bezahlbar nach bekomme? 













						Scott Chain Guide for Spark as of 2017
					

Chain guide for Scott Spark mountain bikes as of 2017. Technical Information:Application:Cross Country, TrailMaterial:aluminium, compositeMount:Scott Spark as of 2017Capacity:30-36 teethCompatibility:Scott Spark as of 2017Manufacturer Number:254101 C




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. Januar 2021)

Kann Dir meine anbieten. Ist sogar neuwertig, da ich sie direkt abmontiert hatte.


----------



## Mr. Speed (14. April 2021)

Hallo!
zu allem Unglück, habe ich nun auch noch die Kabelhalterung am Unterrohr von meinem Spark verloren.
Leider finde ich die nirgendwo zum bestellen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich diese finden könnte?

Oder muss ich mal wieder beim Fachhändler vorbeischauen?


----------



## ghostmuc (14. April 2021)

Drei Möglichkeiten

1.) User PaddyFr anschreiben
2.) in UK bei Westbrookcycles bestellen
3.) Support your local dealer


----------



## Mr. Speed (14. April 2021)

Riesen Dankeschön!!


----------



## ghostmuc (14. April 2021)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Riesen Dankeschön!!



Oder zur Not Kabelbinder durchs Schraubloch und damit festziehen. Muss ja nicht bombenfest sein


----------



## Mr. Speed (14. April 2021)

Das muss leider bombenfest sein, weil ich meine Hülsen und Züge zwecks der Optik sehr knapp bemessen habe. Wenn die nun nicht stramm in Position gehalten werden, scheuern sie am Rahmen und hinterlassen tiefe Spuren! 

Schreit nach AXS Schaltung UND Bremse


----------



## sunflowerbiker (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

Wollte den Hinterbau mal demontieren, damit ich die Lager checken kann.

Ist das ein durchgängiger Bolzen den ich mit den Gummihammer rausklopfen muss?

Oder geht es anders?
Die Kettenfühungshalterung ist abgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (14. Februar 2022)

sunflowerbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wollte den Hinterbau mal demontieren, damit ich die Lager checken kann.
> 
> ...


Ja, ist ein durchgehender Bolzen. Aber Vorsicht, besonders beim zusammenbauen. Zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge kommen zwei Distanzscheiben. Die sind aus Alu und brechen recht leicht wenn du beim zusammenbauen den Bolzen nicht genau durch die Bohrungen triffst und Kraft anwesendest


----------



## sunflowerbiker (14. Februar 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Februar 2022)

sunflowerbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort


Bau am besten gleich Enduro Bearings LLU Maxx ein, die halten bedeutend länger


----------

